# ? Where is a good place for kids to hike?



## tknight (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello all, I want to take my daughters on a short hike.  Something other than the usual walk to say....Anna Ruby Falls and such.  A place where we can hike/walk some wooded trails that will give them some great scenery....but...not too strenuous on them or ME, in case I have to carry a little extra weight   I was thinking about the Blood Mountain Trail?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## zekekb (Oct 24, 2009)

Blood mountain is a big hill to climb.  Have you thought of a river trail? Jacks, Conasauga, or Chatooga are all excellent trails without major elevation changes.


----------



## allenww (Oct 24, 2009)

Maybe not this time, but while they are young be sure to take them up to the Foote Inn, out of the Amicalola park.

5 miles in, they feed and sleep you, and 5 miles out.  I believe it to be a super overnight for kids (and mommas).

       wa


----------



## Wade Chandler (Oct 24, 2009)

I agree that Blood Mtn is one of the more strenuous trails that you could pick.  There are numerous places in North Georgia to do short hikes that provide good views or otherwise interesting and/or educational scenery.  How old are your daughters and have they been hiking before and are they interested in nature or just looking at a long distance view?  How long of a hike are you wanting?  I know you said short, but that means different things to different people.  The answer to all these questions will help narrow down where you really want to go.  I've done a good bit of hiking in the Dahlonega and Dawsonville area, so I'll have some suggestions after you get it narrowed down.


----------



## allenww (Oct 24, 2009)

Zekekb is correct about Blood.   But if you go at it from Winfield Scott it is easier (the climb is stretched out). 

 I do think everybody ought to stand up on top on a clear day at least once. 

Which reminds me - there is now a parking lot a mile from the beginning of the Appalachian trail. If you took that trail in and the Benton McKaye out it (and the FS road back to parking) would be about a 4 mile roundtrip without significant terrain.   

And another good one is the Benton McKaye from 60 in to the swinging bridge over the Ami. With young folks, just walk in and out on the forest service road.  Maybe a couple of miles each way.
Or maybe take the Benton McKaye in and the road out.  Don't forget to take them by the trout hatchery while you are up there.


















Oh - while I am thinking about it, Len Foote is a bargain, but not cheap.


----------



## campinnurse (Oct 24, 2009)

I am not sure what part of GA you are interested in but the Pine Mt Trail is a great place to take kids.  I have taken my grandkids hiking there several times. The trail has several short loops within FDR State Park. Stop at he park office for their map and it gives you all the info you need. The campground is right on the trail and offers all the amenities. It is close to Callaway Gardens in midwestern GA.


----------



## bruceg (Oct 24, 2009)

campinnurse - FDR State Park is high on my list of places to go camping and hiking ('er, leasurely strolling about). Looks like a great place to visit and explore.


----------



## tknight (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the reply's!!!  My daughters are 8 and 5.  We already do a lot of walking at a park near our home, so they are in pretty good shape...I think anyway  

We drove up to Anna Ruby Falls today and walked to the falls, then we took the Smith Creek Trail.  I stopped them about 3/4 of the way and we turned around to head back.  They could have made it all the way...but we didn't have anyone to pick us up on the other end.  I was proud of them, they actually did better than I thought they would.  

As far as what would hold their interests?  They like not only finding cool looking plants, bugs, leaves and stuff.  They also appreciate the beauty that God has placed around us!

Again thanks for all the reply's, and we will definitely be going again!

Have a blessed Sunday!


----------



## Backcountry (Oct 24, 2009)

fort mountain has some pretty good trails and great views!! some winter pics


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 24, 2009)

My kids kicked my butt, hiking down into the Cloudland Canyons trail and back.  They were around ages 7 - 10 and I thought about calling a helicopter to get me back up from the bottom of the canyon.


----------



## antique41 (Oct 29, 2009)

Try Black Rock Mountain SP, Tennessee Rock trail, fairly short, nothing too difficult, great views and its a loop.


----------



## athiker (Nov 2, 2009)

Blood mnt is not as strenious as being made out to be for kids. I recently just saw a 3 yr old hike to the top with his own pack carrying his own sleeping bag an water without his parents having to carry him at all. They even kept goin to the next shelter to sleep for the night. If that little tike could do it, most kids can.


----------



## tknight (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  Hope to get out again this weekend.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 2, 2009)

zekekb said:


> Blood mountain is a big hill to climb.  Have you thought of a river trail? Jacks, Conasauga, or Chatooga are all excellent trails without major elevation changes.



X2 on Blood Mountain.  Pretty steep.


----------



## guitarzan (Nov 2, 2009)

Panther Creek Trail just south of Tallulah Gorge is a good day hike.


----------



## injun joe (Nov 13, 2009)

Brasstown Bald. Everyone should see GA's highest point. It's an easy walk and a beautiful view. There are more strenuous trails there also.


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 13, 2009)

I took my kids up to Kennesaw Mountain when they were young...lots of trails and plenty of scenery.


----------



## jola (Nov 14, 2009)

Second vote for Fort Mountain state park.  It's a little steep, but a pretty short hike up to the lookout where you can see for miles.  Also, the "fort" and the tower there are pretty cool stops along the trail.  I did this hike in flip flops this summer...if that tells you it wasn't too difficult!!


----------



## NATHAN> (Nov 14, 2009)

There were three of us that hiked to the top of Blood this morning in the dark. It was about 38 degrees when we arrived at the top. We watched a beautiful sunrise.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Nov 21, 2009)

There are a lot of good places to do some short day hikes on the AT in Georgia.  The beginning of it (From Springer to Woody Gap) offers several road crossings for options to stage vehicles and there is no really difficult terrain through there.
I definitely encourage you to take your kids up to the Len Foote Hike Inn.  It is an awesome place!  The hike to it is easy and offers some great scenery, and the people at the Inn are fantastic!  I will be starting work up there in a couple of weeks, so let me know if you ever decide to make a trip up there!


----------



## bigbrannew (Nov 21, 2009)

pine mountain is a good one


----------



## cheeber (Dec 1, 2009)

I have to third the Len Foote Inn.  I just got back from my first trip taking wife and 16 month old daughter.  It’s a 4.9 mile walk with mild elevation changes.  Its clean, food is great, warm showers + linens, heated, you’re sure to meet some good people up there, and it's even got some educational value.  You would need to plan ahead, as reservations can be difficult to get at times.  Below is my daughters first sunrise.


----------



## tknight (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks !

Great photos!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 2, 2009)

Blood Mountain from Vogle on the Coosa Trail is a heck of a climb. Too old for that one anymore.


----------

